# NDS India Ltd. looking for Game designers / Game artists / Game coders



## CalyPso (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi you guys,

Just wanted to let you know that NDS Ltd. is hiring for our Games Team.
Here, we dont develop for PC (not yet, but we're starting soon), instead we make games for Set Top Boxes. For e.g. Tata-Sky, and the soon to come Bharti STBs.

Disclaimer: Only two of the games on Tata-Sky were made by us, the others are by some other company! We will soon be giving a newer pack to Tata-Sky, so you can judge us by the new lot. *www.skoar.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif

Anywayz, we have openings in the following positions:

1. Game Designer: Person in charge of coming up with new concepts, and seeing the game through the initial stages of conceptualization all the way to the end. Also does level designing work, based on which the game environment is set up.

2. Game Artist: Person in charge of making the art assets. Includes concept art and assets to be used in game. Should be proficient in digital image editing softwares like Adobe Photoshop. Knowledge in Flash, CorelDraw, 3dsMax, Maya, Poser etc. is an added advantage to us.

3. Game Developers: Person in charge of spinning out code. We have openings for people who are proficient in one of the following two:
 - Core Java
 - Javascript/HTML


Preferable XP should be around 2 years, though we are also looking at people with a minimum of 1 yr experience. With game designing and art, its more relaxed though, we are even looking at freshers, but they will be tested on their proficiency.

A passion for a games is a must, but I guess you guys already know that! *www.skoar.com/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif

PM me if you are interested!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 6, 2007)

Good opp for dev ..good one.
But its kinda ad....
I dont know how others will take this news


----------



## lywyre (Nov 6, 2007)

CalyPso said:
			
		

> 3. Game Developers: Person in charge of spinning out code. We have openings for people who are proficient in one of the following two:
> - Core Java
> - Javascript/HTML



Gonna attend SCJP late next week. And am good in HTML/JS. mm Tempting.

Where is/are this/these position(s) anyway?


----------



## CalyPso (Nov 6, 2007)

@ naveen : It's kinda ad? 

@ lywyre : These positions are at Bangalore, Koramangala 80ft Road to be precise!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 6, 2007)

i think this1 is the best spam on digit. mods wat to do with this kind of situation?


----------



## CalyPso (Nov 6, 2007)

Umm... I am not spamming here. I am being serious, and have placed the post in the right forum. I have previously posted the same on the Skoar! forums, thinking that the gamers might be there. An admin has directed me to post it here.

So frankly, since I know that there are loads of wanna-be game programmers/designers/artists out there, I am letting them know of an opportunity we have open, and am hoping for a positive response.


----------

